# Random Boer Goat Pics :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures I've accumulated over the past few days. The sun is out and all of us Washingtonians are lovin it!   The goats are too although most of them have been breathing really heavy this afternoon as it got all the way up to 85 today. Rain starts again this weekend but for the moment all the goats are getting baths, clips and an occasional photo opp.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful as always!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh, crossroads, you're hanging a carrot in front of me!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Beautiful goats!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's Liberty after her bath/clip this evening.  She's so... over conditioned. lol She's getting bred here in a few weeks so hopefully she'll take! She's been on a no-grain diet for a while now but it doesn't seem to be helping.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow! Spectacular Boers you have there! This is the first spotted Boer I have seen. Great coloring!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow is Liberty ever a gorgeous hunk! I just love her! I wont tell Darlin about her. No use getting him all worked up.
Who are you breeding her to?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Beautiful goats, as always!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  

Thanks Nancy.  I love her too. She's so special being Poli's girl and all, and she is so sweet. She's heading over to meet Camo (Dazzle's sire).  If that doesn't work we'll breed her to Force our little paint buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

They all look great. I'd love to have a herd like yours one day.
I'm partial to the dapple girl. I've been looking but I don't think I'll be be finding one like her anytime soon.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pixel.  

Dazzle is usually everybody's favorite at shows... especially fairs. Her color is so different, especially in the show ring where dapples are fairly new.  I can't wait to see her kids later this year. We're going to breed her to the little paint buck pictured.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

They should have some gorgeous kids. He's such a handsome little guy. Dappled paints would be awesome from them


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow what beauties.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They look even more spectacular in the sunlight


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A dappled paint would be SO cool! That's my favorite color.  

Thank you!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Crossroads, I absolutely adore when you put pictures up of your Boers. They are so gorgeous. I want one sooo bad. What's the chance of moving to Pennsylvania?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Sydney.  I love taking pictures so I'm glad you like seeing them. We were just out at a show this weekend so I have a bunch more pictures to share.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Ohh! I'll be waiting!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You can see the fair pics here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/sw-wa-spring-fair-166626/


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They look great as always, Victoria  Congrats on your show wins!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Sydney.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some more pictures from today and yesterday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are getting big!


----------

